# مشروع اعادة تصنيع الأخشاب المستعمله



## الشلغم (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم أعزائي جميع المؤسسين والعاملين والمشاركين في هذا المنتدى القيم .. أتمنى لكم التوفيق في حياتكم العلمية والعملية
افكر في مشروع اعادة تدوير الأخشاب المستعملة في مقاولات المباني او الأخشاب المتهالكة وجعلها صالحة للأستعمال في اي مشروع صناعي آخر .. ارجو من الأخوان مساعدتي في تطوير فكرة المشروع والعمل على بلورتها بشكل صحيح ومن كل جوانبها الأقتصادية والعملية .. وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## apololo (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

